# Ash narval TTF makeover



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

This is one of my very early forks.

I gave her a new life.

It was not bad for the level of slingshotbuilding i had at that time , but i was never really happy with the dimensions and never got any reliable accuracy.

some time ago i found her fising through my slingshot drawer an decided to make this bulky wide and too high forked OTT monster into a through the fork special.

after the high forks were chopped down quite a bit, i carved them like the Hays Scorpion tips.

Added an aiming notch and fitted it wth TBG single bands.

It´s still a strange feeling since otherwise i´m strictly an OTT shooter but the challenge is accepted!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Handle Looks Awesome For Grip And Beauty, Good Work!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

That's sure a looker.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very nice !

cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That sure looks nice..seems like it would be fun to shoot....I my self can use OTT/TTF...no preference..~AKAOldmiser


----------

